
Show HN: Curtain for Parents – Curtain for Parents – Your Children's Safeguard - ttrssn
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/curtain-for-parents-your-childrens/id1116925192?ls=1&mt=8
======
makach
isn't this just a flawed product? children's safeguard - if it is safari only.
This is not really sufficient, or -safe-.

Anyone can easily circumvent this by installing a different browser, visit a
friend or breaking the rules in the product themselves.

as a parent don't believe you are safe, or that you have done your part only
by installing this software---or any similar software like this.

if you want to protect your kids, educate them.

